
I cheated on my Microsoft interview - rsweeney21
https://www.facetdev.com/blog/posts/i-cheated-on-my-microsoft-interview/
======
Madmallard
I mean IQ tests by proxy are pretty universal in intellectual employment.
Personality issues and such that might interfere with job success can't really
be evaluated in any short amount of time unless the person is so out of it
that they are throwing the signals out left and right, but in most cases they
obviously hide these issues the best they can. The ratio of bad hires that
pass the interview tests for this system are probably lower than that of other
interviewing methodologies anyway. Mental health issues will interfere with
thinking on the spot and withstanding social pressure, potentially. I think
most jobs still have the soft skills portion as well, which probably is more
useful for the company than the problem solving, anyway. There's a lot of
emotional involvement in problem solving capacity and consistency.

------
throwaway13000
Yet another week and yet another blog on how hiring sucks in software
engineering. For whats its worth, I took a phone interview at the company.
Their feedback for me and my feedback for them are below

Feedback to interviewer. ========================

The interviewer was knowledgeable, smart but is unhelpful in guiding towards
answers. I had started on correct path of using two pointers. When I got
stuck, he expected me to resolve it myself. You can view it in two ways.
Either he expects interviewee to solve end to end,(Employees must perform
tasks on their own so we should not help). or we expect rockstar candidates
who don't need any help. Depending on your company's reputation in market
place, you need to decide what path you will take. Otherwise, you will be
interviewing many many candidates before finding one you like(not one who can
do the work). Also, There was no reason to make me compile the whole code. I
had adequately demonstrated that I can write Java syntax(or that I cannot
write Java syntax, depending on your expectations). When I write an algorithm
or code and you want to test it in a interview setting, you must walk the code
with me and evaluate a few cases. Or ask me to walk through the code with a
few test cases. Its just a travesty if you expect me to use the "run" button.
That just introduces additional complexity where I have to write absolutely
correct syntax. In a real world job setting, I would have IDE support which
shows compile errors as we type. There it is easy to complete compilable code
in less amount of time.

Their feedback to me. =====================

The candidate had some ideas in the right direction, yet it appeared
challenging to conceptualize an acceptable solution and implement end to end.
The candidate understands CS fundamentals and I certainly see potential in the
candidate. To continue practicing, the candidate can continue working with
these algorithmic patterns: DFS/BFS greedy sliding window divide and conquer
recursion dynamic programming. A popular site to practice algorithms is
leetcode.com. To ensure practice conditions close to the interview setting, I
encourage 1. Code in a notepad 2. Setup a timer 3. Talk during a practice 4.
Create some psychological pressure, e.g. ask somebody to watch you during
practice, record yourself on a video, etc.

~~~
NTDF9
Lol. They are literally asking the candidate to simulate an Asian style
entrance exam or a crammy SAT test

------
nhggfu
better lucky than good :) well played.

